# Top seal removing....



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Hello guys,
can anyone tell me how to remove this rubber seal ?
(marked red in the picture)
I can't find any screws.....
regards: Peter


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

No idea ?


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe look up the replacement part, might give you a idea. hopefully someone w/ a vert chimes in.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

RMTZ67 said:


> Maybe look up the replacement part, might give you a idea. hopefully someone w/ a vert chimes in.


Doesn’t 052 or integrity has a ragtop RMTZ?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

peek a booo


----------



## kobold (Jan 5, 2019)

Thanks, Scott


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

pontrc said:


> Doesn’t 052 or integrity has a ragtop RMTZ?


Nooo. I have a 37.


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

O52 said:


> Nooo. I have a 37.
> View attachment 135784


Sorry buddy got you confused with integrity


----------

